# Random Blackthorn Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Various Dutch mice:






















































Some foxes which I keep around for marten sable breeding:



























Two of my three week old marten sable kitts:


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

pretty as always 
If you were nearer, I'd come and steal some of those foxes and sables :mrgreen:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Your dutch are looking finnnee!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the orange dutch :mrgreen:


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh wow. Such beautiful mice!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh! The expression on the face of the second fox! She's quite disapproving. I, on the other hand, am always glad when you decide to take photos and share. I really love your martin sables.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

All lovely as usual, Sarah. The shading on the Martens is so nice, glad to see you're having better luck with them


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------

